# جمعية الشبان المسيحية



## عائد انا (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مرحبا شباب

ممكن تعطونى موقع جمعية الشبان المسيحية فى قطاع غزة

او تعطونى موقع اى جمعية اخرى بس تكون مسيحية ومن غزة


----------



## just member (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*ينقل للمنتدى العام
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107524

الرجاء زيارة الرابط ده

قبل ما حد يديله المعلومات

اتمنى ان اللى موجود فى الرابط ده ميكنش صحيح وتكون متنصر بجد مش بتخدعنا​


----------



## عائد انا (13 نوفمبر 2009)

يا اخوانانا ليش اخدعكم صدقونى انا اريد التراسل مع المسيحين فى غزة

من اجل ان يقوموا بمساعدتى

ارجوكم افهمونى والله انى تعبت​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*كيييف ماتعرف شي عن المسيحيه ومؤمن بيها ؟؟؟؟

كلامك يدل انك ما تعرف حتى المعلومات البسيطـه اللي اي شخص يعرفهاا 

والدليـل انك تقول عيسى 

​*


----------



## mase7ya (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*انا من غزة ولكن لا أدري لماذا أشعر وكأن هناك شىء غريب في موضوعك كلة ... ربما الظروف التي نعيشها هي السبب أتمنى ان اكون مخطئة 
طبيعي ان يخشى المسيحيون من التعامل معك في بعض الاحيان كيف يتأكدون انك  تريد اعتناق المسيحية ولست شخصاً يريد ان يوقع الناس في ورطة لها بداية وليس لها نهاية نحن في دولة اسلامية والتبشير اصبح تهمة وتهمة كبيرة أيضاً لستُ بحاجة لان أشرح لك اليس كذلك؟وأعتقد لديك فكرة  كم يحقد علينا المسلمون  حتى اننا نشعر وكأننا هنا سياحة  ولسنا سكان البلد من كثرة النظرات الموجهه الينا
الكثير قد يخشون ان يكون مصيرهم مثل مصير من قتلوا بتهمة التبشير
اذا كنت حقاً قد امنت بالمسيحية بأمكانك  ان تسافر الى الخارج وتتعمد اذا كنت صادق
ماذا تريد اكثر من ذلك؟ من يريد أي شي يجب ان يحاول ان يفعلة بنفسة انا لا ارى انك تحتاج لاي مساعدة
وهنا نجيب عن أسئلتك المتعلقة بالعقيدة المسيحية
اذا كنت حقاً امنت بالمسيح أيمانا صادقاً فلن تتركة لاي سبب من الاسباب  *


----------



## عائد انا (30 ديسمبر 2009)

mase7ya قال:


> *انا من غزة ولكن لا أدري لماذا أشعر وكأن هناك شىء غريب في موضوعك كلة ... ربما الظروف التي نعيشها هي السبب أتمنى ان اكون مخطئة *
> *طبيعي ان يخشى المسيحيون من التعامل معك في بعض الاحيان كيف يتأكدون انك تريد اعتناق المسيحية ولست شخصاً يريد ان يوقع الناس في ورطة لها بداية وليس لها نهاية نحن في دولة اسلامية والتبشير اصبح تهمة وتهمة كبيرة أيضاً لستُ بحاجة لان أشرح لك اليس كذلك؟وأعتقد لديك فكرة كم يحقد علينا المسلمون حتى اننا نشعر وكأننا هنا سياحة ولسنا سكان البلد من كثرة النظرات الموجهه الينا*
> *الكثير قد يخشون ان يكون مصيرهم مثل مصير من قتلوا بتهمة التبشير*
> *اذا كنت حقاً قد امنت بالمسيحية بأمكانك ان تسافر الى الخارج وتتعمد اذا كنت صادق*
> ...


 
اخى الكريم انا كنت متوقع انه الاخوة المسيحين يكون فى ولهذا الكل لا يريد المساعده ولكن والله انى صادق واريد اعتناق المسيحية عن قناعه بها وارجوا ان تون انت الانسان الذى يأخذ بيدى الى النور وارجو لا تخذلنى كما فعل بعض الناس​


----------



## mase7ya (30 ديسمبر 2009)

> وارجوا ان تون انت الانسان الذى يأخذ بيدى الى النور وارجو لا تخذلنى كما فعل بعض الناس



*حسناً ماذا تريد مني أن افعل؟ او بالاحرى كيف يمكن للمسيحين الاخرين ان يساعدوك حتى  الم تقل أنك امنت؟ والايمان يأتي من عند اللة 
لا أفهم ما الذي تريدة او حتى نوع المساعدة التي تحتاج اليها
قلت لك تريد أن تسأل ضع أسئلتك في المنتدى ونحن سنجيب فمن حقك ان تعرف ماذا تريد أيضاً؟*


----------



## عائد انا (30 ديسمبر 2009)

انا كل يلا اريده هو الذهاب للكنيسة فقط
اريد ان يصدق المسيحين انى لا اشكل خطر عليهم كما يعتقدون
اريد ان اعلن فى النيسة عن اعتناقى المسيحية 
هذا كل يلا اريده ​


----------



## mase7ya (4 يناير 2010)

*اولاً يمكن لاي شخص الذهاب الى الكنيسة اذا كان الهدف من الامر بالفعل الصلاة فلا أحد يقف على باب الكنيسة ليمنع المسلمين من الدخول 

ثانياً اذا كنت فعلا لست مقتنعا بالاسلام لا داعي لان تعلن ذلك ففيه سيكون خطر على حياتك المهم ان يتصرف الانسان بحكمة ولا يتهور

اللة يعرف كل ما هو خفي 
ونحن لا تهمنا الاعداد بل يهمنا الايمان

وملاحظة أخيرة جمعية الشبان المسيحية ليست مؤسسة تبشيرية (على الاقل هنا في غزة)كما يعتقد المسلمين ولا أعتقد انهم قادرين على مساعدتك وحتى باقي  الموسسات المسيحية ليست تبشيرية بل هدفها تقديم المعونات والمساعدات الغذائية لفقراء المسلمين بالدرجة الاولى  *


----------



## طحبوش (4 يناير 2010)

لاتروح تعلن ايمانك عشان لاتأذي نفسك و ادخل اي كنيسة صلي و ربنا هيوفقك 
و اسمع نصائح مسيحية لانه اعطتك كل ما هو لازم نحن خايفين عليك و منحبك 
لانك انسان متلنا فمشان لاتأذي نفسك الرجاء الاقتناع بالنصايح


----------



## انسان مسيحي (4 ديسمبر 2011)

سلام ونعمة
اخي الكريم ارحب فيك في المسيحية الدين الحق 

ياخي انا مثلك كنت في في غزة للدراسة وحاولت اني اتواصل مع كنائس ولكن الوضع لا يساعد في غزة من ناحية الخطر 
انا متنصر من 5 سنين تقريبا والى الان وانا احاول ان اجد طريقة او فرصة لكي اتعمد وانا اعيش حاليا خارج غزة وفي بلد لا يوجد فيها كنسية ابدا والمسيحيين مضطهدين ومن يقول انا مسيحي يقتل 
ولكن لا امل لي غير الصلاة ومحاولة السفر رغم الرفض في السفارات 
ويمكنك ان تذهب الى اي سفارة اجنبية وتطلب لجوء ديني 
والرب يساعدك واتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## Twin (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*قديم اوي الموضوع ده .... !*​


----------

